# Turbo trainer set ups without front wheel, any pics ?



## Ridgeway (30 Jan 2020)

Thinking about squeezing my turbo trainer set up into my tiny office (steady now, i know what you're thinking).

If i go down this route i'll likely buy a dedicated 2nd bike that i can leave set up permanently like this. But in order for it to fit in the place i have in mind i would need to remove the front wheel and some how mount the forks onto something, any ideas, anyone done this ?

Wondered about a car roof fork bracket mounted onto some kind of support ? perhaps something already exists for this application ?

Many Thanks


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jan 2020)

Tacx sell these for their Rollers. I got one with my rollers but have never used it.
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/tacx-antares-support-stand/rp-prod43189







If you have not got room for a wheel, how will you have room for a TV/monitor?


----------



## Ridgeway (30 Jan 2020)

That looks great, thanks.

I can mounted the screen on the wall straight in front.


----------



## wonderloaf (31 Jan 2020)

Buy a cheap new / used / broken turbo trainer, remove the drive unit and use whats left to support the front fork?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Feb 2020)

My old Dyna-Tech 755Ti, on a turbo
2005









Turbo donated to Gail, from my running club, when she started dabbling in triathlons


----------

